# Just a super random one. Do you guys watch football?



## Ashley123 (Jun 28, 2021)

Do you know other musicians/composers who actually watch/follow football these days or you think the music people in general are not football folks?


----------



## chillbot (Jun 28, 2021)

American football or Everywhere-But-America football?

Yes to American football and why is this in the drama zone?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 28, 2021)

chillbot said:


> American football or Everywhere-But-America football?


Something needs to be done about this issue. Soccer players play with their feet... let them have their football. North American ballers play from head to foot to hand... let them have their Bodyball. 

And yes, I love me a good college bodyball game with good ol' beer and pizza.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 28, 2021)

American college bodyball moreso than pro bodyball -- I like the rah-rah, game-day atmosphere


----------



## bill5 (Jun 28, 2021)

Love football. Hate the NFL with its thugs and attitudes and spoiled brat clowns. I follow it vaguely out of habit but I wouldn't take a ticket for free or ever buy their merchandise. NCAA all the way. Also love that "college atmosphere." Love going to college games even more. 

My general impression is that musicians vary on being into football, but more aren't than are.


----------



## Tfis (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## CT (Jun 29, 2021)

It's kind of boring for me. Used to play baseball which I can watch anytime, though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 29, 2021)

I am sorry. I am Dutch. We have never heard of this “football” you speak of - and we don’t know anything about it. We only watch Tour de France and F1.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jun 29, 2021)

Football..... Does it run on Kontakt Free or does it require the Full version?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 29, 2021)

Has this “football” phenomenon rendered any cool music?


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 29, 2021)

I only sometimes watch snowboarding/skateboarding because I think it looks cool when they do all those tricks. Other than that I don't really care for watching sports.


----------



## CT (Jun 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Has this “football” phenomenon rendered any cool music?


A bit.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 29, 2021)

Love American Football. I feel guilty sometimes because of how rough it is on the players brains and bodies. But damn it's an entertaining game!

I haven't acquired a taste for the "other (real?) football, as of yet. But it I guess I'm open to that.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 29, 2021)

I love baseball,while people not familiar with the sport find it boring I love the strategy,the flow and the game in general. I watch virtually daily even when my team sucks like the NY Yankees do this year!
OTOH American football even though it’s action oriented,has tons of strategy and requires unbelievable athleticism leaves me cold and more often than not puts me to sleep 😴
I might watch 1/2 a game every 2 or 3 years before I nod out but honestly if I put on a football game (I’m virtually an insomniac) I usually fall asleep or I will be too bored to watch the entire game 90% of the time & change the channel.
The last game I watched in it’s entirety was a Super Bowl 2 or 3 years ago that was a good one & I actually watched the whole game!
I couldn’t even begin to tell you which teams played,lol I’m just not a football fan.
As far as real football what my fellow Americans refer to as Soccer, it looks exciting,takes an immense amount of stamina and requires incredible athleticism but I’ve never watched enough of it to understand the game.
Ironically one of my nephews has been a Soccer coach on the College level for years and both him and his brother had full Soccer scholarships for College.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 29, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> (real?) football


Having spent a bit of time in New Zealand, Australia, and particularly Fiji... in my head when I think of "real football" I think of rugby. Which is silly because neither one is football. But rugby is like the "realer" version (also predecessor) of American football. Also I love rugby now.

American Football = NFL
Real Football = rugby
Non American Football = soccer


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 29, 2021)

All are extremely addictive time eaters. I love to watch both soccer and the NFL, but lately the euro version of soccer is the best damn thing on tv in the USA. Those guys are incredible athletes. Americans should relax and look closely. It's world class ballet with collisions and competition. Don't care for the flopping though.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 29, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Having spent a bit of time in New Zealand, Australia, and particularly Fiji... in my head when I think of "real football" I think of rugby. Which is silly because neither one is football. But rugby is like the "realer" version (also predecessor) of American football. Also I love rugby now.
> 
> American Football = NFL
> Real Football = rugby
> Non American Football = soccer


Isn't American Football and Rugby more like "handball but sometimes football"?
I really don't care what sport is the "real" football, but just based on the name, it will have to go to "soccer" imo ^^


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 29, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Yes to American football and why is this in the drama zone?


This is why  


3DC said:


>


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 29, 2021)

My wife is watching it right now, UK v Germany. Does that count? I used to watch US football (or bodyball as someone brilliantly called it), but the politics turned me off 100%.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 29, 2021)

I like the Football "N" Edition!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> "I love baseball. . ."


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 29, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> My wife is watching it right now, UK v Germany. Does that count? I used to watch US football (or bodyball as someone brilliantly called it), but the politics turned me off 100%.


England over German 2/zip. Had to buy her a cheeseburger to ease the pain.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 29, 2021)

AndyP said:


> I like the Football "N" Edition!


Bah. That game is fixed (with legato)!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2021)

So far have only invested in 28 minutes of viewing and got to watch the two magnificent goals by England over Germany. I feel I have cheated the system.


----------



## Rachel (Jun 29, 2021)

It is during football competitions that I compose the most, because my husband is always watching TV and I compose. But I must say that yesterday I couldn't help myself watching the match between Switzerland and France


----------



## mscp (Jun 29, 2021)

I like football; not so much bodyball.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am sorry. I am Dutch. We have never heard of this “football” you speak of - and we don’t know anything about it. We only watch Tour de France and F1.


I am sorry. I’m French and my team played like shit yesterday.
I should have never heard about this football I’m losing my mind to.

Good thing, I can focus on Tour de France now.

And since we’re talking about music :


----------



## Saxer (Jun 29, 2021)

No sports. Next question...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 29, 2021)

Engerland, Engerland, Engerland


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 29, 2021)

JohnG said:


> So far have only invested in 28 minutes of viewing and got to watch the two magnificent goals by England over Germany. I feel I have cheated the system.


you are lucky John, I had to invest decades for this result


----------



## dbudimir (Jun 29, 2021)

Love American football! Love Real football also! Don't know much about Rugby.

My favorite sport is hockey! Stanley cup playoffs going on right now. I am American but cheering for the Canadiens!


----------



## bill5 (Jun 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Has this “football” phenomenon rendered any cool music?


Subjective of course but yeah plenty, for ex:





I wouldn't call it "great music" by itself exactly, but it complements the game well, i.e. with the sound of a crowd or videos of players getting tackled, etc (or for the college one, just hearing it live on the field). The last one of course is much better with John Fecenda's voice accompanying it as it did in his older bits...greatest NFL sports voice ever (and a two-horse race with Keith Jackson for greatest ever).


----------



## bill5 (Jun 29, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> I haven't acquired a taste for the "other (real?) football, as of yet. But it I guess I'm open to that.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I love baseball,while people not familiar with the sport find it boring I love the strategy,the flow and the game in general. I watch virtually daily even when my team sucks like the NY Yankees do this year!
> OTOH American football even though it’s action oriented,has tons of strategy and requires unbelievable athleticism leaves me cold and more often than not puts me to sleep


Funny I'm just the opposite. I'm quite familiar with baseball and kinda follow the season but a game bores me to tears. I might catch a little of the World Series, esp if it might be a deciding game.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 29, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> I am sorry. I’m French



I thought you played a decent game, but so did all the 'monday' teams.... it's a shame that they ended up in the same half of the draw.

Everyone in England seems to be blinded by the result tonight, but honestly if any of the monday teams played any of the tuesday teams it would have been a rout.

England desperate for Henderson to reach full fitness, and come back in to give the midfield a proper shape/balance, and be a leader, and i say that as a man united fan.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 29, 2021)

Not really, I’ve tried but I can’t find it interesting enough for some reason. I’m much more into hockey and motorsports. Maybe it’s what one grows up with.

There was a huge hype here because the Finnish team got into its first tournament, but it kinda deflated after (some of) the fans brought the virus with them from abroad and infections are rising again. Now everyone’s just pissed.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 29, 2021)

JohnG said:


> So far have only invested in 28 minutes of viewing and got to watch the two magnificent goals by England over Germany. I feel I have cheated the system.


I've had to wait 40 bloody years for that!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> I've had to wait 40 bloody years for that!


My sympathies; I am abashed at my good fortune.

I have watched England play since about 1972, as a little guy, so I've paid some dues there as well.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 29, 2021)

In my experience, the sports we follow as adults are generally the ones we played as children. In my neighborhood, we played basketball using hoops mounted over driveways, we played (American) football in the street, and we'd occasionally walk to the park to play baseball. Since I practiced piano for an hour every day after getting home from school, I'd usually join the games in progress afterward.

Personally, I like sports with a moderate amount of scoring best: (American) football and baseball. Basketball has a bit too much scoring for my taste; but I'd rather have that than too little scoring, as in hockey and (soccer) football.

I'm nonetheless an NBA fan, and very happy to see the Suns back in the Western Conference Finals after an 11 year drought. Maybe this will finally be the year they become NBA champions. I was lucky as a fan to see the Dodgers win the World Series for the first time since the '80s; and the Packers got as far as the NFC Championship game the last two seasons, so I've been pretty satisfied lately.

I should add that I'm lucky enough as a composer that FOX Sports uses my music fairly often in their games. It's great to be surprised with one of my tracks while watching NFL football!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> I'm lucky enough as a composer that FOX Sports uses my music fairly often in their games. It's great to be surprised with one of my tracks while watching NFL football!


that's great Geoff!

...Even if the thread is about the world-wide definition of "football."


----------



## Wedge (Jun 29, 2021)

I enjoy going to games, baseball too, but can't stand to watch either on tv. But I do watch hockey, aussie rules football and the world cup.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2021)

American football is the stupidest game ever invented. I just don't understand how people consider it fun running into a 300 lb. meathead who's trying to hit you so hard that you don't get up.

And then they get brain damage *after* that. Ridiculous that it's even allowed.

Not my idea of a fun sport.

We arrived at the arena football game just after the guy got killed (the one time; my mom was in the halftime show, which featured 300 women doing jazzercise). Since then I've lost even more enthusiasm for that stupid game.

It was bad enough that my brother's shoulder is fucked up for life after he was being used as tackling practice in college. (My parents were relieved that he couldn't play anymore.)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 29, 2021)

Watching sports is one of the worst timewasting activities known to man.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 29, 2021)

AndyP said:


> I like the Football "N" Edit





3DC said:


>


So who's going to be in the Supernest in 2022?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 29, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Watching sports is one of the worst timewasting activities known to man.


It’s ENTERTAINMENT and it’s competitive w/ millions and millions of people watching sports around the world.
Yes it might be a time kill but imagine what most people would say about us posting in threads on forums discussing this very topic. lol
Using your logic some people might even say listening to music is one of the worst time-wasting activities known to man.
People love entertainment,sports and watching TV, is it the most productive way to spend lots of time?
Obviously NOT but it brings enjoyment & puts smiles to lots of people’s faces 😊


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Watching sports is one of the worst timewasting activities known to man.




I find a lot of sports absolutely beautiful to watch.


----------



## dbudimir (Jun 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> It’s ENTERTAINMENT and it’s competitive w/ millions and millions of people watching sports around the world.
> Yes it might be a time kill but imagine what most people would say about us posting in threads on forums discussing this very topic. lol
> Using your logic some people might even say listening to music is one of the worst time-wasting activities known to man.
> People love entertainment,sports and watching TV, is it the most productive way to spend lots of time?
> Obviously NOT but it brings enjoyment & puts smiles to lots of people’s faces 😊



Totally agree. Plus it helps a lot of businesses make money and all the composers who write music for all the sports shows.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 29, 2021)

I "watch" American football. Mostly I prefer college games over NFL. I say "watch" because it is usually background noise until I hear something exciting happen and then I watch the replay. I tried watching golf, but then never replay the good hits, since it is pretty much highlights to start. Baseball and basketball are much more fun in person and really boring on TV. 

I sometimes watch F1 and IndyCar racing. And NASCAR can be good. All are good background noise with replays of anything actually worth watching. Soccer (futball) doesn't really interest me. Didn't grow up with it. It became more popular with kids when my sister's kids were young. 

My husband? He prefers tournament fishing. Preferably bass. Not to be confused with bass, the instrument.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 29, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I sometimes watch F1 and IndyCar racing.


Another F1 fan here. Thank goodness for the DVR so I don't have to get up way too early to watch the races in Europe/Eastern Europe (like in the "old days")


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 29, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Another F1 fan here. Thank goodness for the DVR so I don't have to get up way too early to watch the races in Europe/Eastern Europe (like in the "old days")


They are usually on at 8 am on Sundays. Since I don't pay attention to things like the news or sports updates, I have no idea who actually won, since I think it's a replay. 

The only thing I'm not sure I like about F1 is their cautions. There's no real restart, so not as much fighting for positions.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 29, 2021)

I am in the studio 10-12 hours per day and I have sports (or sports talk shows) on television 10-12 hours per day. I don't understand any other way of working.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 29, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I am in the studio 10-12 hours per day and I have sports (or sports talk shows) on television 10-12 hours per day. I don't understand any other way of working.


Si, si, I'm very intrigued


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 29, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Yes to American football and why is this in the drama zone?


Here's why:
Hell no! Football is like politics, the US against THEM DISTRACTION that those in power desire the masses to be hypnotized with...

"Turn a people against themselves, and they're easy to CONTAIN"...Caesar


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 30, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> It’s ENTERTAINMENT and it’s competitive w/ millions and millions of people watching sports around the world.
> Yes it might be a time kill but imagine what most people would say about us posting in threads on forums discussing this very topic. lol
> Using your logic some people might even say listening to music is one of the worst time-wasting activities known to man.
> People love entertainment,sports and watching TV, is it the most productive way to spend lots of time?
> Obviously NOT but it brings enjoyment & puts smiles to lots of people’s faces 😊


It's not a time kill because of the amount of time invested. The problem is that the time is invested in watching sports, which is one of the most terrible things one can do.


----------



## Iskra (Jun 30, 2021)

Huge fan of 'world' football (soccer, not handegg  ), also big fan of basketball.. I really like sports. Don't devote too much time watching though, between the day job, family and music, there's not too much time left.
Being following the Euro 2021, very open tournament as it turned out. Very entertaining games so far - plus my team (Spain) is still on the run!


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 30, 2021)

This might even sound blasphemous since I'm a Croat, but personally, I don't like football (soccer). First of all, I think that this is primarily a huge business these days before anything else, involving way too much money that could be better spent elsewhere.

Furthermore, here in Croatia, many people are (IMO) simply too fanatical, even hysteric about soccer, as they look at it far beyond the sport itself, and are often driven by politics and ideology instead. In the meantime, the government relishes in "_panem et circenses" _concept, that elegantly droves the eyes of the public from the countless ongoing and unsolved problems in the country.


----------



## muk (Jun 30, 2021)

Have you seen how the Swiss watch soccer? It's so emotional. I wish my music could do that:







Oops, sorry, I cheated. The original has a VI background of course:


----------



## Saxer (Jun 30, 2021)

From interesting to boring:

1. making sport
2. watching others making sport
3. watching others making sport on television
4. taking about others making sport
5. watching others talking about others making sport
6. watching others talking about others making sport on television

As I'm not really interested in making sport (except walking or riding bicycle outside in nature) you can maybe half way imagine how interesting sport in TV is to me.


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 30, 2021)

For the OP: I was late to adopt a love for soccer. First game was about 3 world cups ago between Spain and Russia. Very high level of athleticism. 

As to 3DC's point on enforced nationalism, this became the case for ultra-conservative Canada back when we first met Russia in 1972 in an 8-game hockey series. Russia handed us a loss in game one that stunned Canadians. That series impacted my school's band practice: I recall a tv being moved into our band rehearsal room since everyone from the band director on down wanted to follow the games. We only practiced during commercial breaks. Nationalism was not enforced, it just became real when we (Canada) had our asses handed to us in game one by Russia. So, I understand what other nations go through. To this day, I admire the great V. Tretiak from that series, but am so glad Canada won the series. 
Cheers, Bill


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 30, 2021)

Saxer said:


> From interesting to boring:
> 
> 1. making sport
> 2. watching others making sport
> ...


The "talking about it" has become an art form in America: tv's "Pardon the Interruption" (hilarious) or Jim Rome on LA sports radio.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 30, 2021)

Since the Dutch lost, the European Championship, i am not watching anymore. (even when the dutch where still in the competition, i watched on and off during a match they where playing)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 30, 2021)

Saxer said:


> From interesting to boring:
> 
> 1. making sport
> 2. watching others making sport
> ...


7. Listening to others complaining about others talking about yet others making sport on television


----------



## lux (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm italian and here we don't consider soccer/football as an even remotely interesting sport. I myself spend my free time just studying historically famous chess openings...

...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 30, 2021)

lux said:


> I'm italian and here we don't consider soccer/football as an even remotely interesting sport. I myself spend my free time just studying historically famous chess openings...
> 
> ...


I had to choose between football and chess club in high school because they both met at the same time. I chose football, even though I was more talented at chess. I don't regret it though because I wound up being the most physically fit of my life. As I tend to be more intellectual than physical, it was a good experience for making me a more balanced person.

I find that the discipline of athletics isn't all that different from the discipline required to learn an instrument. The practice required to master a Chopin Ballade is similar to the practice required to master physical moves on a field.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 30, 2021)

I find it pretty much a waste of time to watch football on the telly, watching it live might be ok as an experience, playing it yourself is fine. Some other sports are more interesting to follow but It's still a waste of time.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 1, 2021)

Actually, football doesn't interest me at all, yet I've been going to FC St. Pauli for over 30 years. Mainly to meet my friends there with whom I have been sitting in the stands for almost as long. Over time, we have become like a collection of Waldorf and Statlers.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm a Manchester City supporter, have been for 50 or so years. I was made to play rugby during my time at grammar school in the 70's but have always preferred The Beautiful Game over egg-chasing.


----------



## chrisr (Jul 1, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I'm a Manchester City supporter, have been for 50 or so years. I was made to play rugby during my time at grammar school in the 70's but have always preferred The Beautiful Game over egg-chasing.


My uncle used to run the city social club in the late 70s / early 80s (it was built into Maine Rd if you remember) - I have vague memories of watching a 'sportsday' (egg & spoon / pram races /etc...) with the players themselves taking part on the concrete stretch outside the ground.

A Manchester based Grammar - or Shropshire?


----------



## redlester (Jul 4, 2021)

Lifelong Manchester United fan here. My dad first took me in 1964 and I’ve just renewed my season ticket for the coming season. It’s an intrinsic part of my social life and I can’t imagine life without it.

My wife is a Manchester City fan which keeps our relationship on its toes. Opposites attract and all that. (Theres no way I could have married a Scouser though, there are limits!)


----------



## redlester (Jul 4, 2021)

I think it’s obvious that Spitfire are very much invested in the football world, seeing as their whole company history has been geared towards their ultimate future release: West Bromwich Albion!


----------



## Greeno (Jul 5, 2021)

redlester said:


> I think it’s obvious that Spitfire are very much invested in the football world, seeing as their whole company history has been geared towards their ultimate future release: West Bromwich Albion!


which will be Paul's team as he sounds like a west midlander


----------



## Greeno (Jul 5, 2021)

For anyone who doesn't know the Euro 2021 Football (the international game that the world plays with their feet) tournament is on right now,

England are in the Semi Final vs Denmark, Wednesday night, bring it on!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 5, 2021)

Italy shines on the pitch.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 5, 2021)

I love football, I'm heavily invested in premiere league, I some how ended up a newcastle supporter (please kill me) coz when I was young, Shearer and Ferdinand were some of the best most exciting strikers to watch, and also I go for the magpies in the AFL.

I'm from Melbourne Australia so AFL (aussie rules footy) is my 'football'. 
compared to soccer, Afl is extremely exciting and is a full contact sport, so watching these stupid wankers roll around on the floor in pain in an acting attempt to get a free kick and card is completely unsportsman. I wish they would get this out of the sport. I really hate it. watch some AFL, you wont know whats going on but youll see some of the most all round fittest men on earth go to battle over an inflated pig skin.


----------



## chrisr (Jul 5, 2021)

redlester said:


> Lifelong Manchester United fan here. My dad first took me in 1964 and I’ve just renewed my season ticket for the coming season. It’s an intrinsic part of my social life and I can’t imagine life without it.
> 
> My wife is a Manchester City fan which keeps our relationship on its toes. Opposites attract and all that. (Theres no way I could have married a Scouser though, there are limits!)


Yeah I'm the sole United fan in my extended family - rest are blues. I'm begrudgingly happy for them - I'm told that the owners have invested a lot in the local area, which is really good to see, and MCR seems to go from strength to strength economically, which I'm sure is all related to the clubs and the media boom etc etc. - Will be great to see OT full again this coming year!! & maybe even the emptyhad will enjoy a post-covid boom??!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 5, 2021)

redlester said:


> ............ Opposites attract and all that. (Theres no way I could have married a Scouser though, there are limits!)


the feelings mutual.......


----------



## TonalDynamics (Jul 5, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Something needs to be done about this issue. Soccer players play with their feet... let them have their football. North American ballers play from head to foot to hand... let them have their Bodyball.
> 
> And yes, I love me a good college bodyball game with good ol' beer and pizza.


The way I see it, and just HEAR me out - is that while it's true that you play (soccer) futbol with your feet, an american football is both shaped more like a foot and approximately 1 foot in length.

So I can see both sides. 

Not a popular position, I know.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 7, 2021)

Here we go… En-ger-land En-ger-land

Anyone else watching tonight?


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 7, 2021)

Me !


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 7, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Here we go… En-ger-land En-ger-land
> 
> Anyone else watching tonight?


and.....breathe.
I've kicked every ball from the sofa. We'll soon be moved to the drama zone I reckon Darren.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 7, 2021)

No.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 7, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Here we go… En-ger-land En-ger-land
> 
> Anyone else watching tonight?


From Canada. So far I learned to say "Crood goes absolutely noots." 
Luvin the speed of play, hoping it does not let up.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 7, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 7, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Yay!


YAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Martin S (Jul 7, 2021)

I sincerely hope Italy wins the final. ONLY because the disrespect/booing by English fans during the national anthem of your opponents in every game is so distasteful and arrogant. Ya don’t win any hearts and minds in this manner. Quite the opposite…


----------



## Simon Lee (Jul 7, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Yay!


👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽 60% off all Spitfire libraries 🤪🤪🤪🤪 would nice lol


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 7, 2021)

I’m for Italy too (despite my little % of English roots lol).
Because Chiellini.
Because football can be elegant too.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 7, 2021)

For the love of the game I’d personally hoped for a final between Spain and France, although I’m Danish…My ‘own’ team has overachieved and I think it’s fair they’ll have to play ‘the loser’s final’ (3rd/4th place)


----------



## Technostica (Jul 7, 2021)

Martin S said:


> I sincerely hope Italy wins the final. ONLY because the disrespect/booing by English fans during the national anthem of your opponents in every game is so distasteful and arrogant. Ya don’t win any hearts and minds in this manner. Quite the opposite…


The Italian's do play the beautiful game. 
That is, if you like cynical fouling, fan violence and match fixing at the highest level that led to their league champions being relegated as punishment. 

As well as all that negativity, I do have a soft spot for the Italians. 
This year they do have a good team.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 7, 2021)

England deserved their win and therefore the right to lose to Italy....


----------



## bigrichpea (Jul 7, 2021)

Martin S said:


> I sincerely hope Italy wins the final. ONLY because the disrespect/booing by English fans during the national anthem of your opponents in every game is so distasteful and arrogant. Ya don’t win any hearts and minds in this manner. Quite the opposite…


I totally agree, as an Englishman I find it utterly embarrassing. We do have a fair share of idiots in our country.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 8, 2021)

Football looks like this after all:

Serious real injuries in the game:
England
Sweden
Spain
Germany
Poland
France
...
approx. 3%

Severe perceived or indicated injuries in the game:
Italy
90%

For this reason alone, I am in favor of England.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 8, 2021)

....cheating aside, the booing of national anthems is a disgrace and as an Englishman, I am mortified by it.
But, well done Southgate.....REDEMPTION.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 8, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> There’s no match for 3rd/4th, that’s only at the World Cup


Sorry, my bad..


----------



## Patrick Aylett (Jul 8, 2021)

What was Wenger thinking, sending Walcott on that early?


----------



## chrisr (Jul 8, 2021)

Martin S said:


> I sincerely hope Italy wins the final. ONLY because the disrespect/booing by English fans during the national anthem of your opponents in every game is so distasteful and arrogant. Ya don’t win any hearts and minds in this manner. Quite the opposite…


I agree that booing anthems is disgraceful. As is the small amount of booing for players taking a knee. 

Take a few moments to google "Italian Ultras" if there's a battle for hearts and minds, you might find it enlightening.


----------



## lux (Jul 8, 2021)

England is the perfect team for us to play our game. The actual Denmark would have been the worst opponent ever imho.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 8, 2021)

Fun awesome fact,

One of the guys in my team at work was part of the choir in UEFA's theme:


----------



## topaz (Jul 8, 2021)

Sadly the booing is coming from a (growing minority) of nationalist, brexit, anti BLM Tory Boris cultists.

The players shouldn’t be overshadowed by a handful of knuckle dragging hard right morons.

respect to the team, dog shite to some of the “so called“ fans.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 8, 2021)

An English colleague of mine is torn : victory for England would make him happy but also he’ll be sick of pro-Brexit “now that we left Europe we’re winners” comments in the tabloids.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 8, 2021)

chrisr said:


> I agree that booing anthems is disgraceful. As is the small amount of booing for players taking a knee.
> 
> Take a few moments to google "Italian Ultras" if there's a battle for hearts and minds, you might find it enlightening.


Yup, countless cases of monkey cries coming from Italian supporters against black players on the pitch (ask Mario Ballotelli).


----------



## Martin S (Jul 8, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> A Danish newspaper got a mail from a Dane who’d been at Wembley saying it was very few people who booed at the Danish national anthem where he was placed.
> 
> So maybe/hopefully it was a small minority just making so much noise it sounded like there were way more people booing than what was the fact.


Let’s hope you’re right. It was indeed quite audible in the TV transmission. But it wasn’t just the semifinal; listen to the booing during the German national anthem in the Eng-Ger match, it was such a disgrace to witness and I instantly felt sympathy with the German team..


----------



## Greeno (Jul 8, 2021)

topaz said:


> Sadly the booing is coming from a (growing minority) of nationalist, brexit, anti BLM Tory Boris cultists.
> 
> The players shouldn’t be overshadowed by a handful of knuckle dragging hard right morons.
> 
> respect to the team, dog shite to some of the “so called“ fans





topaz said:


> Sadly the booing is coming from a (growing minority) of nationalist, brexit, anti BLM Tory Boris cultists.
> 
> The players shouldn’t be overshadowed by a handful of knuckle dragging hard right morons.
> 
> respect to the team, dog shite to some of the “so called“ fans.


Spot on, couldn't agree more. The irony being that they are working class people pointing the finger at everyone else other than the actual source of their problems.. the tories. That is brainwashing for you.


----------



## Greeno (Jul 8, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Yup, countless cases of monkey cries coming from Italian supporters against black players on the pitch (ask Mario Ballotelli).


As a half English, half Italian who has lived in Italy for a couple of years I would say that the majority of Italians are not racist and are decent people BUT the proportion of racists there is higher than in the UK, for sure. I don't know whether it has changed but a few years ago I watched and read about how people born in Italy but from an immigrant family were not given an Italian passport, it was something like around 1 million young people at the time I was reading the report? So blatant.

I will be supporting England as that's where I'm mostly from.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 8, 2021)

My take-away on the Eng - Dk match: both teams looked dangerous but England pulled off an impressive win. 

FWIW I have learned to tune in about 15 minutes late on most sporting events and thus avoid the drama zone; so, I missed as I normally do, the national anthem awkward-ities.

That said, I don't mind the jeering/boos/cat-calls during a game--it's an expected ambience. Imagine the NFL with polite golf-channel clapping for each smack down tackle. Ferget that....

Lastly, my Canadian mind still struggles with the magic hairspray the soccer medics use to remedy a player in writhing agony to back-on-their-feet condition in less than a minute. Sadly, that spray has not reached our shores....


----------



## chrisr (Jul 8, 2021)

Greeno said:


> As a half English, half Italian who has lived in Italy for a couple of years I would say that the majority of Italians are not racist and are decent people BUT the proportion of racists there is higher than in the UK, for sure. I don't know whether it has changed but a few years ago I watched and read about how people born in Italy but from an immigrant family were not given an Italian passport, it was something like around 1 million young people at the time I was reading the report? So blatant.
> 
> I will be supporting England as that's where I'm mostly from.


I have a couple of good Italian friends who are really split english/italian families now - but in their case whenever I've suggested the option of supporting England hands start waiving - and not in a complimentary way!!

Would love to be at my neighbours' house on Sunday - he's a football journalist for the mirror (i know I know...) and she's a passionate Azzurri - It's going to be one heck of a night either way. I expect I'll be able to hear the screams from my place.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 8, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Lastly, my Canadian mind still struggles with the magic hairspray the soccer medics use to remedy a player in writhing agony to back-on-their-feet condition in less than a minute. Sadly, that spray has not reached our shores....


That’s called “magic spray”
Vaporized unicorn hair.

EDIT : actually, it’s just a very cold spray that puts the pain away for a moment.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 9, 2021)

I missed the DK-UK match, unfortunately. It's still sort of remarkable that a little country with less than 6m citizens is that good ... well ... once in a while


----------



## Technostica (Jul 10, 2021)

Football is a bit like a pantomime so the booing and boisterous chants are part of the show. 
As long as they aren't racist or equally offensive I don't take issue with it. 
The whole playing of National Anthems will by their very nature stir up emotions. 
So playing them and then complaining about the response is ironic. 
Just don't play the things. 
It's just a sport, so amping up the nationalism seems a bad idea. 
Large crowds can get quite tribal and the use of music can accentuate that. 

I prefer to watch with the sound off as the commentary is banal. 
I have recently started recording games so that I can fast forward through all the dead time of which there is a lot. 
That way you can condense 110 minutes down to nearer 30 or 40.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------

